# Fixing TDS rather than brew ratio and grind



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I've typically fixed my grind size and brew ratio for a method and this resulted in fairly different TDS across different beans (1.3%-1.5% range for a typical V60 brew for me). I was recently reading some material (aimed mostly for cafes) where it's recommended to fix the TDS and yield of an espresso for a consistent experience for the customer.

I wonder if anyone has anyone played with similar approach for filter coffee. I started doing this recently and quite please with the results. I tried to aim for a TDS of 1.35%+-0.2% and updose / downdose and grind finger or coarser to reach the target TDS with a certain extraction yield. I keep the brew water amount constant to make it easier for pouring purposes and this keeps the yield more or less consistent too.

If you want to keep same extraction but increase TDS, you can updose and vice versa. If you want to increase EY but keep TDS same, so you can grind finer and reduce dose. So it's possible to navigate the coffee control chart while keeping TDS and Brew Water more or less constant.


----------

